# Exenatide and Insulin



## coolkitty (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi all, I have been on Exenatide for 12 weeks now.  I was asked to half my insulin amount when I started it.  This worked well initially and following a really good diet and exercise regime I have lost 1 1/2 stones in the same time and lost inches which I am really pleased about...
but, why have I not been able to reduce my insulin further as the Exenatide should be fully working in my system?  My blood readings are better but I think that is because of my healthy diet and exercise rather than the Exenatide working properly.  I am not sure that the Exenatide is having any effect.  Why on earth am I not going low as on 30 units of Novomix twice daily and the Exenatide??  Can anyone help?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Robin (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello, and welcome to the forum.Simply put, your body needs a certain amount of insulin. Exenatide helps the pancreas push out extra insulin, but if it still can't make enough, either because some of its insulin producing cells have become exhausted, or because you have insulin resistance which makes it hard for your body to use the insulin, then you'll need a top up from an outside source, i.e. insulin injections. What needs to happen with any person with diabetes, is that you and your health team need to work out the best combination of therapies to produce the best result.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Coolkitty. Welcome.  It is as Robin says. 
A little more info would help us though .  An idea of your readings before and two hours after meals. Many of us on here have cut down a lot on carbohydrates, have you tried this.


----------



## coolkitty (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, I only have little carbs after I exercise. I mainly eat proteins n veg n skimmed milk. In theory I should be going low on what I'm eating. I exercise 3 times a week too, high intensity . 


Ljc said:


> Hi Coolkitty. Welcome.  It is as Robin says.
> A little more info would help us though .  An idea of your readings before and two hours after meals. Many of us on here have cut down a lot on carbohydrates, have you tried this.


s


----------



## coolkitty (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi thanks for that. I was thinking my pancreas must have about given up or the insulin resistance. I'm trying to get off the insulin . 





Robin said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum.Simply put, your body needs a certain amount of insulin. Exenatide helps the pancreas push out extra insulin, but if it still can't make enough, either because some of its insulin producing cells have become exhausted, or because you have insulin resistance which makes it hard for your body to use the insulin, then you'll need a top up from an outside source, i.e. insulin injections. What needs to happen with any person with diabetes, is that you and your health team need to work out the best combination of therapies to produce the best result.


Tha


Robin said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum.Simply put, your body needs a certain amount of insulin. Exenatide helps the pancreas push out extra insulin, but if it still can't make enough, either because some of its insulin producing cells have become exhausted, or because you have insulin resistance which makes it hard for your body to use the insulin, then you'll need a top up from an outside source, i.e. insulin injections. What needs to happen with any person with diabetes, is that you and your health team need to work out the best combination of therapies to produce the best result.


hi


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2017)

Why should you ?  How much insulin did your body use in a normal day before they told you that you were diabetic?  LOL

You have absolutely no idea, do you?  Well - neither has anyone else!  

We all need, however much we need!


----------



## Ljc (Jan 5, 2017)

coolkitty said:


> Yes, I only have little carbs after I exercise. I mainly eat proteins n veg n skimmed milk. In theory I should be going low on what I'm eating. I exercise 3 times a week too, high intensity .
> 
> s


It sounds that you have gone very low carb?  It could well be that your medications need changing or adjusting.  I'd have a chat with , the nurse/ diabetic team and see what they suggest.  

Actually I wouldn't worry about the insulin, you need the amount you need , just like I need the amount I need. Going by what you have said you have done a great deal to improve your diabetes control, it's not as though you are injecting to cover the amount of carbs from half a ton of sweets. 
You can only do so much yourself.
I'm on MDI (multiple daily injections) of insulin,  a basal (background) and a rapid one for meals and to be honest , I haven't looked back since going on MDI.


----------



## coolkitty (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Lin. Thanks for the support. I just thought with good diet and exercise I would be able to reduce the insulin ( I previously was uncontrolled and non accepting of being diabetic). Maybe that is not possible with my body now after 19 years of diabetes (11 on insulin n metformin previously). It's been real struggle in my head.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 5, 2017)

coolkitty said:


> Hi Lin. Thanks for the support. I just thought with good diet and exercise I would be able to reduce the insulin ( I previously was uncontrolled and non accepting of being diabetic). Maybe that is not possible with my body now after 19 years of diabetes (11 on insulin n metformin previously). It's been real struggle in my head.


Don't worry about the past ( I've had my head in the sand a few times myself) 
It's the here , now and the future that counts. 
A few T2s are lucky in that they can control their diabetes by diet and exercise, the rest of us need varying amounts of medication. It's not that we are bad diabetics  well none of us on here , we've done all we can and need the help of meds.


----------



## coolkitty (Jan 5, 2017)

Your positivity is encouraging. Thanks for your help


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

How many units of Insulin were you on prior to your current regime?


----------



## coolkitty (Jan 5, 2017)

grovesy said:


> How many units of Insulin were you on prior to your current regime?





grovesy said:


> How many units of Insulin were you on prior to your current regime?



Between 60-80 am and pm n out of control in mind and body! Now have the eating under control I am glad to say and insulin halved so I guess I am lucky to have least been able to do that and lose weight


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

Try to look at that you have managed to cut your dose by half.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 5, 2017)

coolkitty said:


> Between 60-80 am and pm n out of control in mind and body! Now have the eating under control I am glad to say and insulin halved so I guess I am lucky to have least been able to do that and lose weight


That *is a big *achievement and purely down to your hard work.


----------

